# Splash pool



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Alright, Jethro thinks he's a water horse. He doesn't just paw, and splishy splash in his water bucket, Oh no, he's got to dunk nearly his whole head into the water and SPLASH water everywhere. I'm talking sprays of water being flung up into the air. He'll empty his bucket easily. I was wondering has anyone ever made or seen a splash/wading pool for horses? Any ideas on how I could make one. I looked ate regular pools but most seem to either be too slippery or would "crack" under his hooves. So any ideas?


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Any area you could dig a hole?


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Are you thinking for out in the paddock? Or in a stall?

I like Charity's idea out in a paddock - Make him a pond! Otherwise, just a big water trough. He wouldn't get his feet in (probably!) but e could splash around and probably still have water left.

In the stall, I don't know....Multiple buckets so he still has water? Or....maybe one of those round feed buckets with the rim that keeps them from spilling food out would help with spillage?

Jr. Feed Saver Lip | Dover Saddlery


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't have any ideas for you but one of my Goldens growing up used to sit IN her water bowl. :lol:


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I would love to give him a pond to play in but we're boarding him. I don't think the stable would allow us to make a pond, especially since they're on well water and have lousy water pressure. The water trough sounds more doable, will have to measure it out though. I think if Jethro had a container big enough he would sit, lay and wallow in it. Never seen a horse nearly fall asleep being washed down before.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Love it! haha. Here we have a dam in every paddock for water (although I try to make sure the horses have clean water in troughs as well - don't worry about the cows so much!), and some paddocks have the creek going through them. Sometimes the horses are super muddy like they've been playing in the dam haha. Some love baths, some, like my Fine Tune tolerate them, but really he's afraid of the hose moving on the ground (no idea why!) and he hates water on his face.

I love how horses each have their own personalities =)


----------

